# Step Light



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Howdy!

Has anyone added a step light to either set of steps? I'd like a low lux light that I can keep on all night long to shine down on the steps. That way, I can keep the brighter lights turned off (keep bugs away) while at the same time be able to see the steps.

I was thinking about a single or 3 led lamp that I can mount to the underside of the camper step bracket, and use a weather proof rocker switch to turn it off and on. That way, I'd have low amp draw and long life.

What do you think?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a great idea. Post pics please.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I added a yellow LED at each door. I used a truck clearance marker mounted to the frame rail above the steps and connected them to the switch for the yellow porch light. Once I was sure it would shed enough light, I took the lamp out of the porch light. I don't know if I have any pics, I'll check.

Steve


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

How did you route the wiring?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We went a different route. We bought a set of ropelights that we run from the outside outlet under the step, up the awning rail, around the awning (we tuck it up inside where the awning rolls up rather than have it hang down because it looks neater) and then down the opposite awning rail and under the other step. Set up is minimal and we haven't to date attracted any bugs yet we have enough light to get in and out of the OB without mishap.

Darlene


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> We went a different route. We bought a set of ropelights that we run from the outside outlet under the step, up the awning rail, around the awning (we tuck it up inside where the awning rolls up rather than have it hang down because it looks neater) and then down the opposite awning rail and under the other step. Set up is minimal and we haven't to date attracted any bugs yet we have enough light to get in and out of the OB without mishap.
> 
> Darlene


I was going to add this because we saw yours and several others at Richmond. Simple but very functional!!

Steph


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Last week while shopping at Beales...I noticed some tenny tiny lights that are one light lcd lights. The display showed how they could be clipped (the clip is part of how the light is made) to a baseball cap or to the shoelaces on the tounge of a shoe...

We use something similar (only larger) to this idea clipped to the bill of a short brimmed ball cap when we walk through the woods late or night or very early a.m. I may pick one up to see if it could be clipped to the OB steps after you set up in your site........no wiring needed. If not clipped maybe velcro........

Anyway....4.99 is nothing for a little entertaining challange....and I am easily entertained.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> We went a different route. We bought a set of ropelights that we run from the outside outlet under the step, up the awning rail, around the awning (we tuck it up inside where the awning rolls up rather than have it hang down because it looks neater) and then down the opposite awning rail and under the other step. Set up is minimal and we haven't to date attracted any bugs yet we have enough light to get in and out of the OB without mishap.
> 
> Darlene










We do the same thing - works great and like Darlene has said - does NOT attract bugs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, that is a great mod!
Thanks for the idea, Justman.








Steve, I would love to see a picture or two of what you did.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

dmbcfd said:


> I added a yellow LED at each door. I used a truck clearance marker mounted to the frame rail above the steps and connected them to the switch for the yellow porch light. Once I was sure it would shed enough light, I took the lamp out of the porch light. I don't know if I have any pics, I'll check.
> 
> Steve


I saw Steve's mod at the Bissell's rally - Sweeeeeeeeeet
















Thor


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Still trying to locate pics. Tomorrow I'll take some day and night. I'll get DW to post a link to them on this thread.

The frame is your ground so that's taken care of when you mount the light. I ran a wire from the rear step light along the same route the gas line takes up to the front step light. In the 25 RSS, there is a bank of switches next to the front door with access to the wiring in the coat closet. I drilled up into the wall and fished the wire up to the switches. Make the connection to the porch switch here and you're done.

Rob and Thor, thanks for the compliments, you're too kind.

Steve


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

I added a step light to my trailer. Took one of the outside lights, small rectangular with yellow lense. I drilled three 1/8th inch holes in the frame under the step. Two holed for mounting screws and one for pwr. wire. You need to watch out for clearance between the step and light. The light is grounded to the frame with one of the mounting bolts. The wire to the switch goes through the frame up through the floor under the cabinet. In the 28 FRLS the slide switch and others are behind a door in the cabinet. I cut a hole in this paned and installed a 12 volt switch. I connected the switch leg to the switch and picked up a hot wire off the water pump circuit. Works great can leave it on at night to see going in and out and it does not blind any other campers next to you. I did have to cut a hole in the belly cover. Drilled the hole from the inside down through the floor and used a light coat hanger to fish the wire through. I don't know how to post pictures, maybe in the future.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sounds like a cool idea, I like using LED's


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

The step light is a great idea.

Angelo


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry it took so long ... here are the pics I promised. It's hard to tell from the pictures, but at night there's enough light to see the steps without blinding the next camper.























































Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice mod.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got a simple nite-light that has a photo-electric eye on it. It has one of those small screw-in Christmas I light bulbs. I plug it into an extension cord and place it under the step. Quick, easy and inexpensive. I do need to get a yellow bulb to replace the clear bulb though.

Regards, Glenn


----------

